# Slide Rail Storage



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I actually got around to mounting the storage box I had made for my slide rails.
It's only been laying in my basement since Christmas.

I liked the one aplvlykat did Click here but I only have about an inch of space between the bumper and the rear wall of the trailer, so that was out.

I liked the one Kjdj did Click here But I have a storage door on the front of the 21RS, so that was out.

The box is 5 inches wide by 5 inches tall by about 62 inches long.
It just fits between the tail lights. When I went to mount it, I found that I had to make a spacer for the spare tire mount to move it out from the bumper about an inch for the box to clear.

first shot

Second shot

Not to bad for a beginner huh?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That is nice...really nice. Good job.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Very nice









How did you make the box? Cost? Mounting? Looks much better than the pipe I have mounted to my bumper.

Jared


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother in law is a welder. About 50 bucks for the metal and he bent it to shape and welded it up in his shop.
The box is mounted with carriage bolts up through the inside of the bumper.
Carriage bolts have a smooth head, so the dont interfere with the sewer hose inside the bumper.
It is weather proof BTW.

Don't know what this would cost to have made on the open market, but I would guess $150 or $200


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Very nice looking mod! Looks like it came off my Rescue rig!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If only they made square PVC pipe.. LOL


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> If only they made square PVC pipe.. LOL
> [snapback]30739[/snapback]​


Ummmmmmm
They do.
PVC fence posts are 4" square.
available at either "Slowes" or "Home Cheapo"


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks very nice, now you got to get your brother-in-law to bend a piece of diamond plate to replace the exsistng bumber cover so the whole back matches. looking at doing the same, Kirk


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Looks very nice, now you got to get your brother-in-law to bend a piece of diamond plate to replace the exsistng bumber cover so the whole back matches. looking at doing the same, Kirk
> [snapback]30848[/snapback]​


Thats actually a good idea, I'll hafta look into that.

Side note: Kirk, I noticed that the bumper mounts for the slide rails on your unit and mine are different, they must have changed them at some point.
Looks like your rails mount like my old hybrid did.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi katrina, You know you are right they are different. Mine have a round bar that slides into that big tube that is welded to the frame. I can not figure out how your connects? Is it that little white bracket and how does it attach to the bars? kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi aplvvlykat
It mounts just like the top part mount
The round bar that has the adjustment on the end basicaly
Has a flatten eyebolt end with adjustable threads on it just snaps into the clip on the bumper.
I like the old tube better just my 2 cents

Katrina I like the box








I also say cover the bumper to match
Don


----------

